# Portrait of the child as an old person



## Meanderer (Apr 29, 2015)

Anthony Cerniello took photos of similar-looking family members at a reunion, from the youngest to the oldest, and edited them together in a video to create a nearly seamless portrait of a person aging in only a few minutes. The effect is as if you sat a child down in front of a camera and filmed them continuously for 65 years and then compressed that down into a 5-minute time lapse. 

[video]http://kottke.org/13/09/portrait-of-the-child-as-an-old-person[/video] (See video)


----------



## Josiah (Apr 29, 2015)

What struck me was that the in the childhood picture the "person" appears noticeably oriental but during the aging process he looks less and less oriental.


----------

